# Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada



## Walter.P (10. März 2007)

Wir, 4 M, fliegen vom 5.9 - 21.9 nach Kanada.B.C. 16 Tage. Wir werden 12 Tage mit dem Großschlauchboot/Raft DEN Topfluss für Lachs und Stealhead befahren. ÜN/Zelt,keinerlei Luxus,dafür Natur,Wildnis,Bären,Abenteuer und Firstclassfischen pur. Der Fluss wird selten befahren. Wir werden daher nahezu alleine unterwegs sein. Kurze Tagesetappen von etwa 20-30Km Rafting. Das bedeutet etwa 4-5 Stunden im Boot. Der Fluss ist flott,daher braucht nur wenig gepaddelt werden. Dann 1-2 Tage an einem schönen Spot bleiben.Kein Stress,sondern Genuss und Fischen bis zum Abwinken. Aber auch Natur und Tierebeobachten,Fotografieren. Es können noch 2-3 zu uns passende Personen mitreisen. Die Ausrüstung ist komplett vorhanden. Die betreffenden Personen benötigen nur ihr persönliches Gepäck!! Wir haben einen kanadaerfahrenen Kameraden als Guide dabei. Flug AIR CANADA &amp; 1x ÜN ****Hotel Delta Vancouver über ADAC gebucht.Kontakt. D (0)8722 910979 oder besser D (0) 171 6158466 Walter


----------



## Hansen (10. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

Oh Mann, zwei Monate vorher das ganze und ich wär' dabei :c - bin bis Ende Juli in Alberta...


----------



## Walter.P (10. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

Dann ist aber kein Lachsrun. Übrigens, es ahndelt sich um den Fluss mit dem größten Lachsrun Kanadas !! Zur gleichen Zeit kommen die großen Stealheads. Der Fluss wird eigentlich nie von Fischern befahren. Nahezu alle Fischer mieten sich in einer der LOdges ein. Wir sind wohl die einzigen, die dort an Stellen fischen werden, wo außer uns keiner ist. :vik: :vik:  Außer den Grizzlies natürlich.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

Auf welchem Fluß soll das denn sein? Wäre mal interessant, wenn Du ein paar Einzelheiten rausläßt...


----------



## Walter.P (10. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

In Herzen British Columbias, Nähe Smithers, fliesst der SKeena. Der ist schon Klasse 1 Fluss. Das bedeutet : Basislizenz 80,- Can $; Stealheadmarke ca. 50,- CAn $, Lizenz zum Fischen PRO Tag 40,- Can $. An den leichter erreichbaren Punkten, z.B. an den Seen und im Bereich des Unterlaufes ab etwa Kispiox, ist hier zur Saison viel Betrieb. Daher fahren wir den Nebenfluss. den Babine. Ist noch besser.Der hat im mittleren Bereich und im UNterlauf z.T schwere Stromschnellen Grad 2 - 4. Es ist daher nicht möglich mit normalen Booten diesen Bereich zu befahren. Wir fahren mit einem großen Raft. So kommen wir an einsame Stellen. Ich habe einen Freund in Smithers, der uns auf der Karten entsprechend gute Spots und Zeltplätze markiert. Da wir hier in D mehrfach zusammen raften, sind wir gut vorbereitet. In diesem Tal leben  etwa 100 Grizzlies. Dies ist die höchste Bärendichte Kanadas. Man kann sich nun ungefähr vorstellen., was hier an Fischen den Fluss hochkommt. Also, was ist ??? Gibts hier noch Leute , die eine echte Wildnisfahrt mit allem Drum und Dran mitmachen wollen ?? Es muß ja nicht nur zum Fischen sein. Wie gesagt. Tiere beobachten, Fotografieren usw. alles inbegriffen.


----------



## Pike`nFly (10. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

Hi Walter kannst du da mal ne ungefähre Rechnung erstellen wieviel der Spass kostet?

Interesse ist auf jeden Fall da, die Zeit ist super zum fischen!

Hätte aber auch ne Gelegenheit eventuell mit jemand anderem nach Quenn Charlotte zu fliegen, ist halt ne Kostenfrage?

Wie fischt ihr Spinn oder Fliege?

Mfg und TL Tobias


----------



## Walter.P (10. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

Habe ich glatt vergessen. Gesamtdauer 17 Tage, 12 Tage Fluss;Da wir keinen Guide brauchen, ich bin Raftguide und steuere das Boot, folgende Rechnung :1) Flüge komplett; 2) 1 ÜN in Vancouver; 3) Transfers von Smithers zum Input und retour von Hazelton nach Smithers; 4)inkl Lebensmittel 5) Leihgebühren für das Boot usw. rund 2000,- Euro. Die Angellizenz schlägt mit etwa 300,- Euro zu Buche. Also gaaaanz großzügig gerechnet mit Taschengeld, Bierchen usw. max 2500,- Euro. Das ist für kanadische Verhältnisse ein preiswertes Vergnügen. Sozusagen all inklusive. Die gesamte Wildnisausrüstung ist vorhanden. Ich fahre jedes Jahr rüber und habe so einiges angesammelt.Teilnehmer benötigen eigentlich nur Schlafsack und Angelsachen. Zelt, Isomatten, Küchenartikel usw. alles ist da.Wenn zu unseren 4 Pers. wirklich noch 2 -3 Pers. dazu kommen, werden einige Posten eventuell noch etweas günstiger. Teurer auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Dxlfxn (10. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

Hallo Walter,
ich kenne die Ecke und habe schon einige der Nebenflüsse des Skeena und natürlich auch den Skeena selbst befischt. Soweit vom Meer entfernt habe ich es allerdings noch nie riskiert. Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß dabei.
Zwei Anmerkungen allerdings noch: Der Skeena, insbesondere der Babine, sind keineswegs die Flüsse mit den größten Lachsaufstiegen in Kanada. Schau dir mal die Zahlen der Fisheries an.
Ansonsten sieht der Trip schon sehr interessant aus. Der Königslachs ist zwar schon dünn gesät oder lange im Fluß, aber die Cohos und die Steelies sind ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Schön fand ich auch immer die Forellen und Saiblinge. 
Ich hoffe, ihr findet Eure Mitfahrer und begegnet nicht immer der Frage: Wieviele Filets kann ich mit nach Hause nehmen???


----------



## Pike`nFly (11. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

Also ich schreib dann hier nochmal die Woche wenn ich das ein wenig geklärt hab!

Mfg Tobias


----------



## Walter.P (12. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

Hallo Tobias, überleg es Dir in Ruhe. Da Flüge nach VAncouver nahezu tägl. gehen, habe Interessenten noch etwas Zeit. Da über den ADAC gebucht wird,können Flüge auch relativ lange geblockt werden. Gepäck ist übrigens 2 x 23 kg + 2 x 10 Kg Handgepäck. 1 Gepäckstück wird für Ausrüstung ( Zelt, Küche, Sicherheits-ausrüstung)und Lebensmittel etc benötigt. .Aber mit den restlichen Gepäckstücken ist sicher genug Luft für eigenen Bedarf und die Angelausrüstung.Da ich drüben gelegentlich jage, gibt es nicht nur Fisch am Lagerfeuer. Also es wird eine Reise durch die Wildnis mit allem ,was dazu gehört.
Walter


----------



## rob (12. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

wow !!
das wäre auch für mich eine reise nach maß!
da wird man nachdenklich...
lg rob


----------



## Walter.P (15. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

Tja Rob, ich fliege seit etwa 20 Jahren jedes Jahr nach Kanada. Allerdings nicht schwerpunktmäßig zum Fischen sondern in der Regel Solotrips mit dem Kanu durch die Wildnis. Meist in den North-West-Territories oder dem Yukon. Da meine Freunde alte Fischerprofis sind und nun auch mal so eine WIldnistour eben ohne den typischen Luxus, sprich Wohnmobil, Lodge etc, erleben wollen, mache ich halt den Guide. Fahrten dieser Art kann man kaum beschreiben, aber sie sind jedesmal ein Traum. Für jemanden, der wildnis- und wildwassermäßig nicht so ganz sicher ist und auch keine geeignete Ausrüstung hat, ist dies eine seltene Gelegenheit. Zumal auch noch erschwinglich. Wir fahren am 21/22 April zum Raften nach Österreich. Wenn sich noch jemand findet, ist dies ein geeignetes Wochenende zum Kennenlernen und Üben.
Walter


----------



## Pike`nFly (16. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

Hallo Walter also bei mir hat sich das ganze noch nicht geklärt|uhoh: , ich melde mich per PN wenn ich was weiß! 

Wei ist den das mit der Jagd brauch ich da auch nen zusätzlichen Jagdschein oder läuft das alles ganz einfach mit dieser HuntingCard? Weil an der Jagd hege ich auch großes Intersse! 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Walter.P (16. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

Also, ich habe vor ein paar Tagen die neueten Unterlagen vom Government erhalten. Man kann als Non-Resident einen allgemeinen Jagdschein kaufen. Kosten etwa 190,- Can $. Zusätzlich muss dann noch der Smallgameschein gekauft werden. 50,- Can$. Dann darf man ohne Guide Hasen, Grouse, Enten, Gänse usw. bejagen. Die Stückzahlen variieren je nach Spezies. Im Yukon kostet der Spaß übrigens nur knapp 40,- Can $ und das wars. Ich nehme ein Kleinkalibergewehr für Smallgame mit und eine Shotgun für den Notfall. Die Einfuhr nach Kanada ist kein Problem. Du musst natürlich die *deutschen Besitzkarten* haben. Jagdschein ist nicht erforderlich. Dann noch der Fluggesellschaft melden. Die Munition darf bis 5 Kg wiegen. Aber die Munition ist in Kanada erheblich preiswerter.
Walter


----------



## rob (20. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

servus walter!
wenn ihr nicht gerade in vorarlberg oder tirol raften geht,würd ich gerne gemeinsam mit meiner holden deine einladung zum kennenlernen dankend annehmen!
sie ist genauso abenteuer- und outdoorbegeistert wie ich und ist eine sehr erfahrene individualreisende.
wir würden uns beide auf einen raftingausflug mit dir freuen.
melde dich bitte via pm,zwecks terminvereinbarung und näheres.
beste grüsse aus wien
rob


----------



## Walter.P (21. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

Hallo Rob, wir fahren zu Salza und zur Enns in der Steiermark. Zu einem Freund mit einem Raftingunternehmen in der Näh e von Wildalpen. Der Termin hat sich allerdings etwas geändert. 14/15 April. Da haben alle Zeit. Ist zwar noch etwas frisch, aber muss gehen. Wir übernachten entweder im Zelt auf einem Privatgrundstück direkt am Fluss(allererste Sahne, mit Hotpool ,40 Grad ,im Freien)oder wenn es zu kalt ist bei einem Landwirt. Auch fast am Fluss. Ich fahre bei Passau über die Grenze und dann wahlweise über Steyr das Ennstal rauf oder Voralpenkreuz,Windischgarsten, Hengstpass. Ihr könntet auch zusteigen. Wenn Euch der Termin nicht passt : Am 28/29.04 fahre ich wieder hoch.Ich würde mich freuen Euch kennenzulernen. Grüße Walter


----------



## rob (21. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

super walter!
das ist ja eigentlich nicht weit weg.
da werden wir gerne kommen.sind ja zwei wunderschöne flüsse.an der enns hab ich auch schon auf huchen gefischt.
werde mich bei dir telefonisch melden!
besten gruss aus wien
rob


----------



## Walter.P (21. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

Bestens. Dann sehen wir uns. Übrigens kannst Du u.U auch noch den einen oderen anderen Bekannten mitnehmen. Sprechen wir dann ab. In mein Boot passen max. 10 Personen. Das gilt auch für User hier aus dem Forum. Wer mal was anderes machen möchte. Ist allerdings mit Leihkosten für Boot und Guide für die Raftingfirma verbunden.Gebe gerne Auskünfte darüber.
Walter.


----------



## Walter.P (26. März 2007)

*AW: Stealhead & Lachsfischen in Kanada*

Noch ein Nachtrag. Laut Auskunft ADAC, über den wir die günstigen Flüge gebucht haben, sind nur noch 6 Plätze in der Maschine frei. AUskunft 26.3. 11.30 Uhr. Interessenten, die es sich noch überlegen wollen, sollten nicht mehr lange warten.


----------

